# German style Fattie & my first Q-view



## belair427 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well folks, I have been smokin Fatties right and left the last few weeks and the family is kinda tired of sausage. Today, while I was at work, my beautiful bride decided to surprise me with her own Fattie for dinner tonight. My favorite dish in the world (other than BBQ) is a German dish passed down from my grandmother called Kraut Strudel. There are variations on this dish called Bierock. These little jewels are pastry or bread balls filled with meat and veggies of varing types. The German style Kraut Strudel are a bread outer with a pre cooked mixture of browned ground beef, onions and sauerkraut for filling. These are done in the oven until the bread is baked. This dish is very time consuming, normally taking up the better part of an afternoon to prepare. Unfortunately, she was half done when I got home so I only have pics of post smoker production. 
First she rolled out 2 pounds of ground beef in a couple of zip lock bags, a pound in each. next she minced a medium onion and sauteed in butter until translucent. She then added a large can of Franks Kraut and warmed through. She says this takes a little bite out of the Kraut. Next to spoon kraut and onions into the center of the ground beef and roll as you would any Fattie. The wife uses plastic wrap to roll them and sprinkles salt and pepper in the wrap before rolling to push into the beef while rolling. Into the smoker at 250 until 170. The fresly smoked Fattie!

Next, she uses Pilsbury Hot Roll mix and rolls out 2 rounds of dough about the thickness of a pizza crust.



Rolls the bread dough around the beef 


Just out of the oven after 15 minutes at 350


And right before they were devoured.


I thought they were delicious! Now she has combined both of my favorites, smoked meat and Kraut Strudel! Think I might just keep her around another 25 years!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks Great


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 1, 2008)

Mmmmm looks tasty!!


----------



## supervman (Oct 1, 2008)

FANTASTIC!
Gave you points. 
However, need Kraut Strudel instructions! :) 

25 years? gotcha by two! :) 

V


----------



## big game cook (Oct 1, 2008)

very nice and creative. looks great.


----------



## blacklab (Oct 1, 2008)

Fatty wellington


----------



## ronp (Oct 1, 2008)

Super nice, great job.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 1, 2008)

There's always another twist to the FATTY, and congrats to you and yours!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Oct 1, 2008)

That is beautiful!!!

Points
The breda baked nicely around the meat, I think this will be made for our Oktoberfest party.
Thanks


----------



## curious aardvark (Oct 1, 2008)

lmao - a giant french hotdog. 
Looks great and the sweetish dough would work great with the savoury filling. :-)


----------



## jbchoice1 (Oct 1, 2008)

now that's a pig in a blanket...


----------



## vlap (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice. I continue to be inspired every day in this forum.


----------



## div (Oct 1, 2008)

another inovator ....  nice


----------



## smokin' dick (Oct 1, 2008)

This looks great. My wife is not a fan of sauerkraut, but I sure am. I will be making one of these for the Red Sox / Angels Game on Sunday. Points to you.


----------



## jond (Oct 1, 2008)

That looks AMAZING, great job!

Jon.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 2, 2008)

That really looks good.  Any leftovers?


----------



## supervman (Oct 2, 2008)

Kraut strudel instx please. 
My wife is gettin tired of wipin up my drool!


----------



## belair427 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry Supervman, painted in the basement last night and didn't get any computer time. Here is the Kraut Strudel recipe:

3 lbs Hamburger
1 large yellow onion
1 large & 1 small can Frank's saurkraut
1 box Hot Roll Mix

Chop onions, Brown hamburger & onion togather, drain greese, add kraut and warm through.
Make Hot Roll Mix according to box instuctions, with one exception, dont let the dough rise, cut into pieces right away. Roll the dough out in two or three sections leaving the unused dough under the bowl so it does not dry out. Roll the dough out to about 1/4" thick, cut dough so that the piece you use will make a single strudel about 5 inches square. Don't fret the shape to much, some will be square, some triangular. 
Spoon mixture into the center of the cut piece of dough and fold sides, top and bottom over and pinch together on the top until the mixture is completely encased. 
Bake on baking stone or ungreased cookie sheet at temp stated on hot roll mix box for 15-20 minutes. When completed to my taste the dough, after baking, is about the thickness of a dime.
Twists on this recipe are:
1. substitute shredded cabbage for the kraut.
2. leave kraut out and add chedder cheese(we do this for the kids)

Try them, you are sure to enjoy! WUNDERBAR!


----------



## coyote (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't care what any ones say's..I would have a cold beer while I dived into both of them head 1st..


----------



## okie joe (Oct 3, 2008)

Great job, this site....man the un harnessed power of amazing creativity...a beef welengton, beef in a blanket, beef krut sammie....good one man.


----------



## mrwizardgi (Oct 3, 2008)

A Runza Fattie!  This is a must do.  I will be all over this this weekend!

J-


----------

